# training days in northern ireland ?



## diffinking

just thought i would ask ,if anyone does any training days in northern ireland 

i know that autoglym , autosmart does trainingg days , but ive seen some of the people that have been , say no more 

id rather get some training tips of a like minded person , like the way people do it on the mainland 

cheers ryan


----------



## tim

It depends what you are looking for really. If its simply the likes of a protection detail you are looking to learn, then there are plenty people who I could recommend to give you some training here in NI.

But on the other hand, if you are looking for training on Rotary or DA (Machine Polishing) professionally trained detailers are non existent here bar one, and there are less than a handful of people who I would let touch my car with a machine polisher in NI.

Where abouts in NI are you?


----------



## diffinking

im in ballymena mate , yeah it would be machine polishing im intrested in , i currently have an orbital , and had a miluakke rotary , but didnt feel confident with it lol , just looking for some guidance, and some training , just for doing families cars , an for the fact that im doing the job to best of my abilities


----------



## Stewerty

I would also be interested. I live just outside Belfast but would be willing to travel to anywhere in NI to learn.


----------



## Ronnie

I have had a few people round for a bit of training. the key is also to having the right stuff and feeling confident. if u want I can give u a few pointers.


----------



## dubb

has Ryan down in bangor not done anything the like?


----------



## Stewerty

Ronnie said:


> I have had a few people round for a bit of training. the key is also to having the right stuff and feeling confident. if u want I can give u a few pointers.


I would be interested in a bit of training, going to buy a DA in the next couple of weeks so would like to learn, I was going to practice on my aunts car (1996 Clio) because it doesn't matter if I do any damage to the paint but would feel a lot happier if someone showed me the technique and stuff.


----------



## diffinking

yeah that would be good , i dont mind donating money for products + the persons time for going out of the way to do it ,


----------



## dubb

for a DA surely it's easier to learn? i've started with a rotary then i'm moving onto a DA.


----------



## Modmedia

We had a meet back last September where they molested (ahem corrected ) my old cars bonnet trying various things including wet sanding, on my wee Stripey Grande Punto.. I got some good tips there. Was a good day!


----------



## Amos

As above.... There is a massive difference between thinking you can use a machine, and being able to use it right......!


----------



## diffinking

Amos said:


> As above.... There is a massive difference between thinking you can use a machine, and being able to use it right......!


excatly mate , would be nice for someone to point out where i could possibly make life easier for myself, in handling the machine

this is why i ask for help from a member with the desired qualities , instead of buying a orbital polisher , and going mad on peoples cars not really knowing what im doing lol :buffer:


----------



## Brisa

Tim and I have been discussing the possibility of holding a tuition day for both DA and rotary for around 5-6 people max should the interest be there. It would be held in a unit close to Belfast and we would have enough equipment to go around and plenty of experiance and tips to pass on.

An idea of who would be interested would be great.


----------



## Modmedia

Brisa said:


> Tim and I have been discussing the possibility of holding a tuition day for both DA and rotary for around 5-6 people max should the interest be there. It would be held in a unit close to Belfast and we would have enough equipment to go around and plenty of experiance and tips to pass on.
> 
> An idea of who would be interested would be great.


1. Phil (Modmedia)


----------



## diffinking

(2) diffinking - also maybe my bro


----------



## Brisa

Good to see a bit of interest, there will be enough machines for everyone to be doing something be it DA or Rotary. We also have access to a selection of good lighting such as halogens and a 3M sun gun. A paint thickness guage will be on hand aswell.


----------



## Ronnie

nice one lad long time no see hows tricks. if u need a hand give me a shout. The DA is the best way to start and TBH you need both to carry out details properly. I use both on every detail nearly but started with the DA as you can push things further and it will not bite u back.


----------



## diffinking

lol thats what worries me about the rotary ,it biteing me 

im fairly confident with my DA , but need more confidence , but i love the rawness that comes with the rotary. Also im my short time of using both i thought the rotary was more time efficent than the DA , as sometimes the DA can get stuck at removing defects , that the rotary walks over 

but maybe im just not using my DA to its full potential


----------



## jonnyw59

Brisa I too would be interested in your training day. Would also have a mate that would more than lightly also would like to attend.


----------



## Ronnie

TBH I find with practice the DA to be every bit as good and in some situations IE some porsche's Range Rovers and the likes better as you do not get the same sticky paint issues. its all about proper use of product and technique. Unfortunatly the latter only coes with practice. I tell everyone to start with the DA as it is all round a "better" machine than the rotary especially if you are not using it week in week out as you do not need to be as "careful" and you can also use the DA to apply LAS as well which saves time and effort.


----------



## jonnyw59

Would you use a DA on the likes of a bmw with hard paint ronnie? I have tried it on mine and it does not seem too make one bit of difference. Prob has more to do with my method rather than the machine, Hence the reason I would like too attend one of these training days.


----------



## Ruth M

DA's work fine on bmw paint it just takes a bit of patience and extra time. I sold my rotary as in all honestly, I struggled to hold it with my small girly hands  All I ever use now is a porter cable and find it does everything a rotary can do, only a rotary can do it quicker

Ruth


----------



## BangorGav

I'd Tag for the tuition day (Y)


----------



## jonnyw59

Teach me ruth teach me, show me the force lol


----------



## Ruth M

Pardon lol  

Come along to Louis and Tim's tuition thingy, sounds like a great idea, i'll deffo try and get by maybe they can teach me a thing or 2 lol !


----------



## jonnyw59

I will be at it if they get it arranged, and have me of course that is. Hopefully it will take place, and we will both learn a thing or two lol.


----------



## Ronnie

yep I do but TBH I mainly use the rotary but if bumpers etc need alot of work the DA is safer as the rotary can burn paint. But we have used DA's and Clarke uses nothing but his PC and it gives very good results. I find the burnishing is where the rotary had a clear advantage but u need a rotary with good low speed torque to make a real difference. BM paint is not actually that bad to work with in all honesty. I have found some resprays very difficult but Renault is very hard!


----------



## Bbarnes

Id be interested in this, even better if it was close to Belfast


----------



## NIgolf

This would be a great wee meet. Would love to come along and lend a hand if required or even let people try out the metabo. Any idea of dates guys??


----------



## ClarkeG

NIgolf said:


> This would be a great wee meet. Would love to come along and lend a hand if required or even let people try out the metabo. Any idea of dates guys??


Yep it would be good to show people some of the basics, etc. Any date suits me


----------



## Amos

I see there is another training day being planned on RMS......!


----------



## Ronnie

Amos said:


> I see there is another training day being planned on RMS......!


its going to be way after this though


----------



## Modmedia

Can someone PM me when a date is reached, I want to book it off work.

Thanks


----------



## tim

Hey guys, great to see a good response! 

As Louis said it’s something we've both been thinking about for some time now. We've more than enough equipment to go round, makita’s, pc’s, ptg’s, sunguns and a few other bits galour so you'll all get the chance to get your hands on some professional hardware (as long as you promise not to break them! )

We're still talking it over, but our day would be focusing on 'A Beginners Guide Machine Polishing DA & Rotary' rather than a general run down of detailing and specfic products as I assume the Megs day will be. Good to see more training being organised the more the better, as I say it can only help get Detailing more widely known in N.Ireland.


We'll have something more for you've very soon and will keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## dubb

would it be possible to bring your own gear? I've got a silverline here I'm waiting on a foam plate getting here, just needs pads 'n polishes


----------



## Brisa

Yes mate, if you want to get to use your own gear thats not a problem.


----------



## dubb

that would be handy, what about cars too?

as above sooner we know sooner we can work around gettin leave and work sorted etc


----------



## tim

Cars? Well if you mean your own, there will be plenty of space to park etc. We'll have lots of practice panels for you to work throughout the day. And if you show good progress throughout the day there'll be plenty of cars to work on aswell!

As I said, when we have things confirmed you'll be the first to know!


----------



## dubb

cheers chum, i wouldn't mind practice panels, had one before but it was too bad to correct


----------



## [email protected]

NIgolf said:


> This would be a great wee meet. Would love to come along and lend a hand if required or even let people try out the metabo. Any idea of dates guys??


id come along to meet a few people

i recently sold my kestrel the machine i learnt on with a few tips from ronnie :thumb: and got a metabo, really just bought it because its lighter and easier managed imo!!

its here for people to try out if yous like?


----------



## dubb

damn i'd have bought that off of you jonto! looking a DA atm


----------



## [email protected]

düb said:


> damn i'd have bought that off of you jonto! looking a DA atm


it was a kestrel rotary mate not a DA


----------



## RP Stevie

A meet with tuition sounds like a great idea.
There should be more meets over here as I think the interest is there. Certainly would doubt if you'll have bother getting six people.


----------



## OfficerKitson

I lost count of how many people are in, but i would love to come along if you'd have me. Great to see something like this in northern ireland!


----------



## chris141

I would be interested as well guys but would depend on the date


----------



## Brisa

Details are being finalised as we speak, will update as soon as we have something positive as far as dates go. Won't be long I promise.


----------



## diffinking

we can work on my my second car i use for work , as the paint is terrible , lol 

and gd job in getting this rolling Brisa , never thought i make a post with so much intrest lol


----------



## Ronnie

count me in always looking to learn a new trick!!


----------



## LJB

Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## [email protected]

good job guys - i'm interested in getting back into a bit of detailing - have both my DA and kestrel Rotary..... just beem out of practice for a long time, and def need to learn my rotary techniques better


----------



## Guest

i would be very interested in a machine polishing training day.

Regards

Ben


----------



## tim

Ok guys, sorry for the delay in getting back to you all.

But we're having trouble coming up with a date that suits myself and Louis. We're both pretty busy in the coming weeks or the location isnt available. We're trying to see what we can do, but for the moment I thought we'd just let you know.

We'll keep you guys posted, but hopefully the wait will make change for the better weather wise!

Tim


----------



## jonnyw59

Thanks for the up date Tim. Looking forward too getting this day arranged.


----------



## NIgolf

Keep us posted tim


----------



## steviestdi

Has this went ahead yet?
Id be interested aswell.


----------



## hender1

Heya Guys Id be interested aswell.


----------



## 44care

Hi guys - Make sure and let me know if this goes ahead. My prayers have been answered. I really need one of these.


----------



## david.celica

I am very interested in this aswell, would be a very interesting day

what sort ££ usualy charge for these sort days?

Any idea on a location?


----------



## ClarkeG

Reflection perfection are doing an open day and there will be some demonstrations done if that interests anyone.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158750

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie

any more news on this or is it not happening.


----------



## 44care

Yeah lads - is this still going ahead? 

Ronnie - i would say you could show everyone on here a thing or two, from what iv seen of your work! Would you be interested?


----------



## Ronnie

44care said:


> Yeah lads - is this still going ahead?
> 
> Ronnie - i would say you could show everyone on here a thing or two, from what iv seen of your work! Would you be interested?


Don't know if i'm that good but thanks.


----------



## tim

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the delay in replying, but thats a testament to how busy I've been!

Ronnie, no need to wait around on us feel free to fire away!

Tim


----------



## jason2_uk

Just reading through this and wondering is this dead in the water or likely to go ahead at some point? Interested in picking up a few tips on using the DA before I unleash it on my own paint work!


----------

